# The "Just say Hi" Thread



## brandman (Oct 19, 2009)

I know alot of spam will come from this but I'm bored so... All you have to do is say hi to anyone who ponders across this thread (pretty silly, I know)

Well, here I go, "Hi guys!". ;D


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 19, 2009)

Spam.


----------

